# Cleaning track



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have searched for this, but nothing really hit the spot.

I'd like to clean several hundred pieces of track in preparation to using them, but I don't want to spend days doing it. Any specific "shortcuts" to cleaning them up? 

I've cleaned up some stuff by just using the Dremel with a wire wheel for any rust, scrubbing it with detergent, drying it in the oven, and finally hit the tops with Scotch-Brite. Is that as good as it gets?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Depending on what kind of track you are cleaning, the Dremel/wire brush may be causing more damage than good (some track is plated). My personal preference is the use of Googone applied with a Scotchbrite, followed by 90% isopropyl with a paper towel to remove the Googone and the oils/gunk is dissolved.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For rust city, the wire wheel rules on a bench grinder. Hang on tight. Scotchbrite "coarse" is preferred. Just think of it as form of meditation, I listen to classic music, such as my first class home video.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*straight faced*...classical music. Diggin' some smooth tracks.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think the wire wheel is going to be as good as you can do. You shouldn't remove enough plating to worry about. Use a softer wire wheel.

I have regressed to only cleaning the tops of the rails and the pins. Sometimes this leaves the sides somewhat rusty. Last time I checked, real railroads use rusty rails that are shiny on the top. As for Goo Gone, I haven't ever found a piece of track with any significant amount of oil or grease on it. It is always rust.
Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the Dremel wire wheel, but I only use it to remove rust. I guess the "classic" cleaning is as good as it gets.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I cleaned some pretty old/rusty track a while back using a brass wire wheel mounted in my drill press. Worked great, though I had to be a bit careful/patient in way of cleaning around the ties. And ... most importantly ...

Wear heavy leather gloves when using the wire brush wheel in the drill press!

Also, the wheel can/will cut into the chrome finish on newer track a bit, so I suggest you go this route only if you're trying to clean up older, beat up track.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not going to clean track that isn't pretty grungy, I figure to just clean up the bad looking stuff and see how much I can salvage.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think you can salvage almost all of it. I have used track that had holes rusted through it. However, the problem of cleaning the rust out of the open end of the rails is a serious one. I have not discovered an easy to do this. 
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've ordered a couple of sets of welder's tip cleaners, that's the only thing that I've come up with for cleaning the holes.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't think the welder's tip cleaners are going to remove the rust. They are not abrasive at all. They are for removing carbon and are designed to protect the hole in the tip from becoming oversize. 

I have a small set of jeweler's files that work but it is tedious if you have a lot of track to do.

Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have several sets of jeweler's files, but I wanted something a bit quicker. The tip cleaners were only $3.50/ea, so we'll see how they do when I get them.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

If you could find a carbide burr in 1/8 X 5/8, and use a varible speed hand drill, would that work?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I don't want to take anything but the rust off, so I'm thinking most power tools may be overkill. If my tip cleaners don't work, I'll be looking for stronger measures.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anybody "out there" make bronze or brass pipe cleaner like stuff? I.e., lots of little bristles on a long, thin, bendy strip???

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wouldn't that be great, and just what we need. Don't use it on your expensive pipe!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My vote is for the small round jewelers file, or Jim's carbide bit. Dremel has one with a rounded tip.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if the tip cleaners don't work, I'll reconsider.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I poked around on the 'net blindly earlier today for any brass or bronze pipe cleaner like things, but to no avail ... didn't see anything like that.

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have tried using a drill bit, but I don't think it worked very well. It also leaves some FOD unless you clean up the metal chips with a magnet. If you do that, put the magnet inside a plastic bag so you can easily get the filings off of the magnet.
BB


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

In the far distant past, I bought some brass wire brushes for cleaning gun barrels, but I don't think there is anything small enough for track.
BB


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

McMaster Carr has small wire brushes down to 0.024" dia: http://www.mcmaster.com/#power-brushes/=9u1k21 
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think a drill bit is a bit extreme. 

I'm thinking along the line of some Dremel bit, just don't have anything that fits the bill right now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

servoguy said:


> McMaster Carr has small wire brushes down to 0.024" dia: http://www.mcmaster.com/#power-brushes/=9u1k21
> BB


Where do you see that small a diameter?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Check the spiral brushes. There is a pull down menu for the diameter.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

servoguy said:


> McMaster Carr has small wire brushes down to 0.024" dia: http://www.mcmaster.com/#power-brushes/=9u1k21
> BB


Ooohhhhh !!!! Hubba hubba ... :smilie_daumenpos:

Lots of options ... brass, stainless, grit coatings, etc. Thanks, Bruce!

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You should always check McMaster for whatever you need. They have a huge stock of stuff.
BTW, now I know where to find the brushes.

BB


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I use McMaster-Carr for a lot of stuff in my boat design work. Great company. Often, I can order stuff at 9:00 or 10:00 in the morning and have it at the shop at 3:00 in the afternoon. How the do that is beyond me. Magic.

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I am sure their warehouse it totally automated. Put an order into the computer and a few minutes later the order is pulled by machine and boxed by machine and ready to go. With the size of their inventory, a manual system wouldn't work. 

BB


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bruce,

I agree ... automated. But still ... pretty impressive when you think about how massive their inventory of stuff is. I'd love to see a Discovery show or something like that on how their system works.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## GSC (Nov 18, 2010)

Would soaking the track in CLR work? (Calcium-lime-rust remover)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Only if you want to replace the paper insulators.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Only if you want to replace the paper insulators.


That would be ugly, there must be another way.


----------

